# Post hunting care tips... for humans!



## fathorselover (22 November 2015)

Anyone have any general tips on things that I could do to help my body recover from a hard day's hunting? I am reasonably fit (i think!) but utterly crippled and in sloth mode after going out to the opening meet yesterday.. how do you all keep yourselves going?


----------



## spacefaer (22 November 2015)

Go out again!!

Joking apart - the more you keep moving, the quicker you will recover.  The more you hunt, the more your body will get used to it - just like going to the gym.......

Eat well, keep hydrated - you've just spent a day working hard with minimal calorie and liquid intake, so your body needs food and drink- same as any normal exercise!


----------



## Starzaan (22 November 2015)

When I worked for a master of the Heythrop we always used to go and get Coke for him, Diet Coke for me, chocolate, and fish and chips or bacon rolls on the way home from hunting. A bit of starchy sugary crap is fab for a boost after hunting. Hot bath that night and then ride the next day. 

As above, the more you do the better you'll feel.


----------



## fathorselover (22 November 2015)

Duly noted! To be fair i got kicked when we were out and my leg is pretty sore, however next time i shall make sure i am out to do some exercise the following day!


----------



## Orca (22 November 2015)

Radox! The original bath salts used to really help.


----------



## leflynn (23 November 2015)

Mars bar, can of coke and then a takeaway for tea and a bath!  Always take the dog for a walk while waiting for the takeaway too


----------



## Bernster (23 November 2015)

I love how utterly unhealthy these tips are!  Hot bath and try some arnica bath oil type stuff.


----------



## terrierliz (23 November 2015)

Mars bars and a hot mug of tea whilst driving home.  After horse sorted hot bath with arnica bath soak in, take away and glass of wine


----------



## FemelleReynard (23 November 2015)

I like to put some sort of stew/casserole into the slow cooker before going out, or even the night before, then you have a lovely dinner ready for you when you get home. Nice bit of gin to unwind. A nice warm bath. I've heard epson salts are good in the bath, but I've never tried this.


----------



## Alec Swan (24 November 2015)

Booze.

Alec.


----------



## livetoride (25 November 2015)

fathorselover said:



			To be fair i got kicked when we were out and my leg is pretty sore....
		
Click to expand...

I hope you are OK and that the offending horse got a good hiding!


----------



## flirtygerty (25 November 2015)

AJT92 said:



			I like to put some sort of stew/casserole into the slow cooker before going out, or even the night before, then you have a lovely dinner ready for you when you get home. Nice bit of gin to unwind. A nice warm bath. I've heard epson salts are good in the bath, but I've never tried this.
		
Click to expand...

your suggestions sound ideal, soda crystals in the bath work as well


----------



## tootsietoo (3 December 2015)

Nice thought.  Since starting hunting with two small children, post hunting care for me doesn't exist anymore.  I miss it!  The upside is that I am so fit from keeping 3 ponies hunting fit, and the fact I work part time meaning I can hunt on a weekday, that I never hurt after hunting!

Lots more hunting is my prescription.  I have also found that running this summer helped a lot when I started getting the ponies fit again.  If your muscles are very sore, try not to sit at a desk all day the next day, go and do some walking.


----------

